# First attempt with DIY light tent



## holmqer (Apr 17, 2010)

Tried a bowl which may be harder due to large size. Despite the diffusing cloth (rip stop nylon) could not eliminate hotspots from the two lamps.


----------



## holmqer (Apr 17, 2010)

This is what my setup looks like


----------



## gketell (Apr 17, 2010)

A few things you might try...

1) a second layer of rip stop on the sides to diffuse the light better.  rip stop is really thin.

2) Go get some large diameter shop lights so you have less of a point source light.

3) get a piece of white foam core and attach one edge to the back corner of the tent and angle it out from the tent at 45-degrees.  Now aim your lights into the foam core rather than into the tent.  This will give you a light source the same size as your foam core.

Let us know how it goes!


----------



## holmqer (Apr 18, 2010)

Added foam core wings and bounced the light off of them before it gets to the tent. Hotspots are more diffused.


----------



## jttheclockman (Apr 21, 2010)

Still too dark.  Back off on the subject just abit to let the light flow around it.


----------

